# Logan lubrication points



## mwestcott (Oct 18, 2019)

The original instruction manual came with my Logan 816, and the lubrication diagram drawing indicates six oil cups that don't exist on my machine.  1 and 2 are oil cups on the countershaft bearings; mine has only small unthreaded holes there (I put a drop of oil in there every time I use it).  4, 6, 7, 8 are supposed to be on the QCGB to lube the headstock end of the lead screw and the QCGB bearings. There are no cups there (there is one on the tailstock end of the leadscrew).  Interestingly, there is a photo in the manual of an 820, which appears to have the same gearbox as on mine, with no oil cups.  Browsing here, I see photos of machines with and without the oil cups, so I'm sure I have an original QCGB.  

Was curious to know if anyone knew why Logan did this, but more importantly, how should I ensure proper lubrication for the lead screw and the gearbox shafts? I've been squirting some oil where they attach, most of which runs off, and I stick the oil can nozzle into the change gear knob holes to get some on the gears, which also makes a puddle.  Thanks for any insights!


----------



## CluelessNewB (Oct 18, 2019)

I suspect the later production models eliminated the Gits oilers.  My 820 (1945 vintage) has them all.  Is your serial number greater than 46561?  The QCGB changed at that time.  Likewise the "drive box" changed after S/N 40115.


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 19, 2019)

Catching oil drips is what the chip pan is for.     If you lube it it's going to drip oil.
As far as the gears, if you can get to them from the bottom, I would use an open gear grease: its sticky stuff that doesn' fling off.

As far as the oil cups, I imagine they were dropped to save money.  On my Logan, there is a mix of ball oilers, cups and drilled holes.


----------



## mwestcott (Oct 19, 2019)

Yep, my s/n is 47895, 1948 vintage.  I have used spray gear and chain lube, which is supposed to be stickier, on the gearbox gears as well, but have not for a while, fearing chips may stick to it a bit more.  The tailstock end of the lead screw and the motor have the only oil cups, one ball oiler on the tailstock.  Everything else is drilled holes. Everything that looks like it could use lube gets a bit every time I use it.


----------

